# gun holders in corn fields



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures of gun holders they use while hunting in the corn fields at the state game areas.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine is called a sling. I rarely if ever lay my gun down while in the marsh because as soon as you do and move away from it thats when the birds will show up. My sling also keeps the muzzle pointed in a safe direction, straight up. Too often some one lays a gun down then someone else walks in front of it. Accident waiting to happen. Just my .02 worth, Steve.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

......

I've tried them as well, and the sling is the only way to go !


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

It's standard gear at Shiawassee...everyone has made them (although for some reason not me ). Anyway, Shiawassee Kid and/or others will pipe in soon...hang tight.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sorry don't have pic's of mine. but mine are all homemade. i take 1/4" rod and bend into horseshoe shape that will hold gun behind forearm. i then weld it to a round 3/4" stock (pipe) thats about 4' long.

theres no way i can hold my gun, call, manage a dog...collect ducks...etc. My gun sits on gun stands for 98% of my hunt. I have a sling also as well. Nothing bugs me more than someone hunting with me and they don't have at least a sling.

if you make your horseshoe rest narrow enough (tighter) you only need 1 stake for a pump, 2 stakes for auto's....although i can balance my auto behind the action with 1 stake.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Mine are sim. to shi kids only I use 3/8 bar stock and drill and tap two holes into the bar. I mount a piece of pvc pipe 2" dia cut in half and mount it to the bar. My gun action rests against there. (for field hunting) For the water like shi. I have a sim. holder only there is an additional rest for the gun to sit on so it stays out of the water. When i'm hunting in the flooded woods I use a screw in tree step and hang my blind bag and gun from that, it works good. Some of the timber I hunt in is too deep for a sling other than to carry it in. The action would be 2/3 under the water in places. 

Just about anything will work but my requirements would be light weight, ridgid and long enough to keep your weapon out of the water regardless of depth. 

Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

C'mon guys...with all due respect, POST SOME PICS for the poor dude :lol:

I'll reiterate...these are standard gear at SRSGA. I have a sling, but whenever I tag along with one of the veterans (Shi Kid included), I borrow one of their rests. Wouldn't be without one. Which reminds me...gotta make me one of my own before season :yikes:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> C'mon guys...with all due respect, POST SOME PICS for the poor dude :lol:
> 
> I'll reiterate...these are standard gear at SRSGA. I have a sling, but whenever I tag along with one of the veterans (Shi Kid included), I borrow one of their rests. Wouldn't be without one. Which reminds me...gotta make me one of my own before season :yikes:


yeah i'm charging 5$ a day rental for mine this year


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i'm charging 5$ a day rental for mine this year


Ok, I'll pay ya five bucks a day to hold my gun. Can I shoot your birds too?


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

does anyone have a picture of one


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

SchuStrings32jg said:


> does anyone have a picture of one


My goodness !!........lots of effort ! click on the link and scroll down

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=253193


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

I use one of those poles that you hang plants on in your yard.:lol: Ya, it sounds funny but you wouldnt belive the things you can hang on them. Blind bag, extra jacket, dry bag, gun......you name it. I bet i hang 20 lbs of crap on that thing. They come in handy to pull a jet sled also. I didnt belive it until i tried one myself. for ten or fifteen bucks you will think its priceless. Make sure to get the one with the step at the bottom so you can step it down in the mud. It will be about chest high after its stepped down so its low enough to not be seen but high enough to keep your gun and other gear dry. I also keeps the barrel pointed toward the sky for safety(if hung by a sling). Give it a try and let me know how it works. Ive used mine for two seasons and had nothing but good luck and its never fallen over. They also work great for hanging camo.:idea:


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

this is what i do plane, simple, cheap go to home depo or any big bx home improvement store get two 2inx2inx8ft framing stud,two screw in storage hooks.4 hose clamps and two 3/8in rebar 3ft long.cut the 2x2's
to the length you want use the hose clamps to attach the rebar to one end, leaving at least 2ft of bar past the the end so it can be pushed into the ground pre drill the other end and screw in the storage hooks.they will stick anywhere mud,hard pack does'nt matter.another hint is to attach a L bracket to 1 post attach a small piece of ply-wood.
to the top and you have a place to put your coffee,or what ever.
hope this helps.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

here ya go.










4.5' long (sorry for sideways pic).


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and yes, i've screwed the utility hook into a dowel or broom handle. they just don't last. years and years of caveman development and these are the stands that stuck around and we have every year.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Go to Randy's True Value on M-13 and get yourself an adjustable clothes line pole. Drill two holes and put a hook on it. On the back side get yourself a D ring to clip your duck strap on. Holds the gun and the dead ducks and is adjustable to the perfect height. I have a pic somewhere, ill try and post it for you by tomorrow.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

This isnt the greatest pic, but its the one i use when i hunt. Like i said, its an adjustable clothes line pole. It comes with a disk moled in ont he point to keep it from sinking in the ground under weight. Its just some nylon that grinds off easily on my bench grinder. Then i took and put on a hook at the top and a d ring. The tubing is steel, so its strong, but its still nice and light. Folds up compact to around 4' id say. Anyhow, i hang my gun and the ducks off it. This pic has i think 15 birds on the pole, so itll hold a fair amount of weight. Ill snap a better pic of it and post it for ya.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright, please forgive my retardation when i shot the video. Started out taking pics in portrait and then decided to just do a video. Shoulda turned the camera and my software wont allow me to rotate a video, so youll just have to bare with me. So without further ado, here it is

[ame="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d179/adam_bomb81/?action=view&current=M4V00748.mp4"]M4V00748.mp4 video by adam_bomb81 - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

I think your just tryin to show off that strap of ducks:lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Theres always gotta be a wise guy!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

We carry the plastic outdoor chairs with camo paint for the corn areas. They keep you low and concealed and comfortable for the back. When you stand you can use the chair as a holder. If you have reliable partners to hunt with, you can aim the gun on both sides to the outsides to keep everything safe. They drive nicely into the muck, they stack well and allow for other things (blind bags or dekes) to be placed in the gaps when loading the boat.


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. The only problem is that I have no sling on my gun because I have no clips for the sling to attach to. But I think i am going to have to go to duncans and see what they can do for me. If I cant get a sling I am going to make a holder that i can lean the gun on not hang it.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I knew I saw one for sale somewhere. Its called the stik n the mud. Macks has it for $30 bucks or you can reverse engineer your own. Here is the link. Steve

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-CLR101


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Sampsons_owner said:


> I knew I saw one for sale somewhere. Its called the stik n the mud. Macks has it for $30 bucks or you can reverse engineer your own. Here is the link. Steve
> 
> http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-CLR101



steve I was actually at franks yesterday and I looked at this exact set up. It is nice but the part under the fold out part with your gun sits on is only about a ft long which would not work in the corn. Although it was hollow so you could put a stick in the ground but that's more stuff you have to carry. I am going to make something similar to that but out of metal tubing probably.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

We also take one of those folding chairs that go in a sleeve. I found a beige one somewhere for 10 bucks. Any dark color will work though green or grey. That way you can take a break if needed and set your gun in it when looking for a snack or something. Steve


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Ya im going to make a few swamp seats. I am getting a canoe this weekend so I have got some more stuff. I got about 20 more decoys going to make a seat and gun holder. Makes for a lot better and comfortable hunt when you dont have to carry everything in and out.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

I use hernandez gun holders here is a picture of 5 of my gun holders ...:yikes


----------

